# Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I guess this is a post specifically for Dr. Jean:

Almost one year ago to the day (May 30th, 2003... keeping vet invoices in a file sure come in handy...) Punky had an irritated eye. She kept squinting and it was tearing up quite frequently. I took her to the vet and after an exam he prescribed Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates and Dexamethasone Opthaimic Ointment. 

He gave me instructions for application, and told me to use some liquid tears right after. At first it wasn't working, but when I stopped using the liquid tears _immediately_ after application it cleared up pretty quick.

Anyway, a few hours ago I noticed she's squinting and tearing up again, her third eyelid looks irritated in the same way it was last year.

I don't see an expiration date on the tube, is it still safe to apply? Should I take her to the vet anyway? Money is tight this time of year, and I'd hate to bring her in and spend a few dollars when I already know the problem and have the medicine on hand.

If I can use it, I don't remember how often... was it twice daily?

I appreciate any advice, and of course, am willing to immediately take her to the vet if I have to.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It's safe, no problem. When you first use it, squeeze out a bit and discard it, so you are down to the fresh stuff that has been sealed up well. It should be applied at least 3 times a day if you can; morning, after work, and bedtime works fine.

For more info on recurrent conjuctivitis, please see
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... unctivitis

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you very much, Dr. Jean!

If I may quote a portion of the article real quick:


> In cats, Herpes is an upper respiratory virus; it's also called "rhinotracheitis" and is one of the components of the combination upper respiratory/panleukopenia (feline distemper) vaccine that most kittens receive.


Could that have anything to do with her coughing from time to time? It goes in cycles where she doesn't do it very often until I hear her doing it a few times a day. It really sounds painful... Last August when it was really bad, I took her to the vet, he x-rayed her and said there was fluid build-up in her lungs, he gave her a shot (invoice doesn't specify, but if I remember correctly it was a steriod shot.) and 22.7mg tabs of Baytril. He theorized that she either had allergies or asthma. Within in a week or so she was much better.

Come to think of it, that time of year last year I was worried about stressing her out as I moved to a new place, and shortly after took her on vacation with me. Perhaps that lead to the flare-up?

Sorry for the longwinded reply, I just take their well-being very seriously.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, allergies or asthma would be my guess, too. URI's don't usually cause coughing, but I guess they could if she got a secondary infection. Stress, of course, would contribute to all of these.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok thanks again, I really appreciate the advice.  

By the way, your cat is really cute. Show us more. :wink:


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks, I think he's pretty cute, too! I am typing around Sundance right now...he's a character. You can see all 5 of my guys here:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=jean
The white cat in the picture with me is not mine; that's Simon, Kate & Patrice Mattelon's cat. Kate and Patrice do animal communication and energy healing (www.akinshipwithanimals.com). They're currently teaching in England and Belgium--tough job eh? 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

